# Game Thread: Friday March 11th, Phoenix vs. Houston



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* at







*


*Phoenix Suns (47-14) vs. Houston Rockets(35-25)* 









*Friday, March 11th, 6:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Houston Rockets

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































PG: Mike James
SG: David Wesley 
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Juwan Howard
C: Yao Ming


*Key Reserves:*






















Dikembe Mutombo
Jon Barry 
Clarence Weatherspoon 



*Previous Meetings*:
Phoenix 108 Houston 98 





</CENTER>
*Prediction*

Last time we played Houston it was relatively close. Mcgrady was cold as ice that night, shooting an abysmal 8-25. With the addition of James at PG, Houston has being playing very good basketball. If were going to win this one we're going to need a solid effort from the bench. Last time we played them we didn't have Jackson or McCarty so look for them to add some spark off the bench. I think it will be fairly close, but much like the last game we should win.

Suns- 116
Rockets-104


----------



## Proctus (Mar 11, 2005)

Suns were 28-4 when they went to Houston
Houston was 16-16.

Suns are now 47-14
Houston is now 35-25

Houston Stats.

Games played since last Meeting : 28 (19-9)

Teams Houston Beat :

Denver, Dallas, New Jersey, San Antonio, Orlando, New York, Orlando, New Orleans, Boston, Philadelphia, Minnesota, Lakers, Chicago, Indiana, Portland, Washington, Chicago, Dallas, Seattle.

Teams Houston Lost to :

Lakers, Memphis, Indiana, Sacramento, Miami, Seattle, San Antonio, Utah, Washington

Houston's Average Score
For 97.9
Against 93.5
Differential 4.4

Average Winning % of teams they beat (as of 3-10-05)
.523

Average Winning % of teams they lost to (as of 3-10-05)
.587

Suns Stats.

Games played since last meeting : 29 (19-10)

Teams Phoenix Beat :

Clippers, Indiana, Miami, NJ, NY, Milwaukee, Boston, Toronto, Minnesota, NY, Sacramento, Golden State, Utah, Clippers, Dallas, Detroit, Portland, Seattle, San Antonio

Teams Phoenix Lost To :

Utah, Indiana, Washington, Detroit, Memphis, San Antonio, Memphis, Seattle, Dallas, Boston

Phoenix's Average Score
For 112.2
Against 107.5
Differential 4.7

Average Winning % of teams they beat (as of 3-10-05)
.510

Average Winning % of teams they lost to (as of 3-10-05)
.580

Statistically Speaking, the Rockets are doing just a tad better than the Suns since they last met. Forgetting that the suns went 3 and a half games without Nash, I'd say it's a pretty even matchup Friday night.

However, I'm a suns fan and I have a gut feeling (and an 8 ball) that the suns will pull this one out.

Suns by 5. (112-107)


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Preview


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Everyone on the Houston board seems to think they're gonna win this one. I can't wait til we run them outta the gym again.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I have no idea why Rocket fans think they can win this one for sure. 

Ok, so they beat Sonics... big deal. Only by 2pt and Sonics had one of the worst 3rd quarter (6 pts in total!!). 

While I think Rocket is a much better team now, I still like our chances. Amare will have to keep drawing fouls on Yao!!!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Suns are going to kick the crap out of the Rockets tonight.

By the way.. I've heard a lot of Rocket fans diss the Suns bench but Dikembe Mutombo, Jon Barry, Clarence Weatherspoon, and Bob Sura are hardly anything to get excited about (heck I'd take Barbosa, Hunter, Jackson, and McCarty any day of the week over those guys).


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Houstan defense cannot stop the Suns offense Amare is gonna posterize Ming a few times. Think this will be a high scoring game. 122-110 Suns.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

suns 118
rockets 106

amare 32/10/3
nash 15pts./13assts.

GO SUNS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Houston's last game against my Sonics was weird indeed. Even though Seattle could not score to save their lives in the third quarter, we still manged to tie the game up with a minute to go.

So Suns, smack down those overconfident Rockets. Beat'em but good. I'd like to see Amare have another monster game, and you know that Nash is not gonna have 9 turnovers again.

I'll be attending the Bulls/Sonics game, so I may check in later tonight. Go Suns!

G-Force


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> I can't wait til we run them outta the gym again.


Doesn't look like going to happen.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> The Houstan defense cannot stop the Suns offense Amare is gonna posterize Ming a few times. Think this will be a high scoring game. 122-110 Suns.


Yao is 27/22/5(blk) vs Amare 31/10, not bad.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Houston's last game against my Sonics was weird indeed. Even though Seattle could not score to save their lives in the third quarter, we still manged to tie the game up with a minute to go.
> 
> So Suns, smack down those overconfident Rockets. Beat'em but good. I'd like to see Amare have another monster game, and you know that Nash is not gonna have 9 turnovers again.
> 
> ...


sorry,suns let you down!Marion's absence is why suns lose this one!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> The Houstan defense cannot stop the Suns offense Amare is gonna posterize Ming a few times. Think this will be a high scoring game. 122-110 Suns.


Who got posterized? :rofl:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Great game! Houston did an awesome job! Sorry suns fans. We meet you guys 2 more time. It will be great! 



jibikao said:


> I have no idea why Rocket fans think they can win this one for sure.
> 
> Ok, so they beat Sonics... big deal. Only by 2pt and Sonics had one of the worst 3rd quarter (6 pts in total!!).
> 
> While I think Rocket is a much better team now, I still like our chances. Amare will have to keep drawing fouls on Yao!!!


Oh yah

Seattle Game 3rd Quarter 
Rockets 22
Seattle 6

Todays Game 4th Quarter
Rockets 41
Suns 17

HMMMM What a difference!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This game is a reminder of how important Marion is to the Suns. Sometimes with Nash and Amare you forget, but his absense tonight showed his value to us on both sides of the floor.

Also frustrating to see the bench contribute so well, but have the starting 5 shoot mediocre at best. Oh well, got to give credit were it's due. The Rockets played a very solid game.

*Box Score *

*Recap *


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You guys cost me 2k at vBookie, I'm not happy.

-Petey


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never seen a team that has outscored the Suns this season that much...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hope you enjoyed it Rockets fans, cause its not gonna happen like this again. Yeah, we had our worst fourth quarter in a darn long time and you had your best. We look forward to a rematch.


G-Force


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what a horrible loss. I havent been able to keep track of what we did during those last 2 games. Usually I listen on ktar but I have been out, and of course I dont get regular games on TV. We bounced back tonight against Nuggets. But Rockets fans, this will not happen again.


----------

